# DIY PID controller: Beta version



## JC in GB (Jun 14, 2019)

Good day all.

In my quest to put together a cheap PID controller for my smoker, I put together an Alpha version that worked on AC and was ugly as hell.  Alpha prototype; make it work.  Beta prototype; make it small.

Here are pics of my Beta prototype unit with mounted interface board.

All you need is a 12V wall wart, a BBQ guru fan, and a thermocouple or PT-100 sensor and you are set.

Regulates temperature to 0.1 degrees.














PID controller in action using magnetic cell phone mount:







Controller, interface board and PT-100 sensor: $20


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 14, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Good day all.
> 
> In my quest to put together a cheap PID controller for my smoker, I put together an Alpha version that worked on AC and was ugly as hell.  Alpha prototype; make it work.  Beta prototype; make it small.
> 
> ...



Very cool.  I have a spare SLC 500 with analog in/  out, digital in/ out, and a thermocouple card at work that will never be used because we upgraded to a compact Logix system.  I have thought about using it to do something similar for fun.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 14, 2019)

The AB slick 500 is a venerable controller.  You could do a lot with that.

I like hacking together my own electronics assemblies.  Helps me learn new stuff and can save me a few bucks potentially.

Going to test my beta prototype this weekend.  Hope it works as planned as I am going to try and use for a competition on the 22nd....


----------



## Sparky9 (Jun 14, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> The AB slick 500 is a venerable controller.  You could do a lot with that.
> 
> I like hacking together my own electronics assemblies.  Helps me learn new stuff and can save me a few bucks potentially.
> 
> Going to test my beta prototype this weekend.  Hope it works as planned as I am going to try and use for a competition on the 28th....



Good luck, I hope it works well for you.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 29, 2019)

here is the controller system with added battery and solar panel.  Panel is 30 watts.  I think I could have easily gotten away with the 20 watt panel.  Box on top of battery is a solar charge controller.


----------

